# NEU !! Berkley Gulp Carp Boilies & Pellets NEU !!



## mein-angelshop24.de (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Anglerfreunde ! #h

NEU NEU NEU NEU NEU NEU NEU NEU NEU

Wir haben für euch die neusten Berkley Gulp Carp Boilies und Pellets im Programm! 

Vorteile:
-kompromisslose Verwendung von nätürlichen und hochwertigen Rohstoffen.
-hervorragende Duftverbreitung unter Wasser, dank   wasserlöslicher Elemente.
-hohe Verdaulichkeit bei den Fischen.
-optimaler und ausgewogener Nährstoffgehalt.







hier klicken!!
http://mein-angelshop24.de


----------

